# Ladyfingers - Barbie QUICKIE Dress Pattern



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
QUICKIE BARBIE KNITTED DRESS PATTERN
April, 2014

Use #3 US double-pointed or circular needles
#2 fine fingering yarn or #3 baby or sport yarn 

QUICKIE BARBIE DRESS

#3 double-pointed or circular needles

Cast on 30 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
Place Markers: Knit 5, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 5, PM, Knit 5 = 30 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (4 stitches increased).
Purl - with NO increase.
Continue these two rows until stitches are divided as follows:
8 (right back), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 16 (front), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 8 (left back). = 56 sts.

Cap Sleeves:
Knit 8, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, remove marker, knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF next 11 stitches, knit 8. = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row. DO NOT purl 2 stitches together at underarm areas.

Place markers to decrease to waistline: NOTE: SM = slip marker
Knit 3, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 6, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 3 = 32 sts.
Purl back across the row.
Knit 3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. = 28 sts.
NOTE: You will always knit 3 at the beginning - ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, always knit 6 center stitches, ONLY DECREASE BETWEEN THE MARKERS WITH 10 STITCHES, and always knit the last 3 stitches.
Purl back across the row.
Continue to decrease between the 1st and 2nd AND 3rd and 4th markers until there are 20 stitches on the needle. 
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows - to waistline.

Skirt:
Knit across, increase by knitting in the front and back of each stitch (2 stitches increased for each stitch)= 60 sts. This will give you a nice skirt, but not very full. For more fullness, after you purl back across the row, on the next knit row - knit and increase in every other stitch. = 90 sts.
Work skirt for 24 rows in any of the following stitches:
Stockinet (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) - or -
Garter Stitch (knit every row) - or -
Knit 2, slip 1 across the row - purl back.
To finish the skirt: knit 4 rows in garter stitch. Bind off. Sew back seam.

NOTE: You will notice that this pattern is almost identical to the previous Barbie "basic" dress pattern. However, this pattern uses a larger needle (#3 US double-pointed or circ), and, therefore, a lesser number of stitches required to complete an outfit.

The photos will continue to show off her adorable figure, but with less time from start to finish.

MOCHA TOP WITH BEIGE SKIRT (WITH SEQUINS):
Garter stitch at neckline and sleeve cuffs. 3/4 sleeves. For skirt, increase in every stitch at hipline, then Knit 1, Slip 1 across the row - Purl back.

BRIGHT RED & BEIGE TOP WITH BEIGE SKIRT:
Stripes done in Knit 1 row (increase row), Purl 1 row (no increase), then change to alternate color. At hipline, increase in every stitch across the row. Pattern is:
Right side: Purl 2, Slip 1 across the row, end with Slip 1.
Wrong side - Slip 1, Knit 2 across the row.

MULTI-PASTEL DRESS TRIMMED IN PINK EYELASH:
Same basic dress pattern, EXCEPT after placing markers:
5 back - Marker - 5 sleeve - Marker - 10 front - Marker - 5 sleeve - Marker - 5 back.......
On the next knit (increase) row - when you get to the 5 sleeve stitches only, KNIT & INCREASE in every stitch = 10 sts, regular increase before and after markers, increase in every stitch for the next sleeve. Purl back across the entire row - with no increase. Then just continue to increase before and after each marker per regular instructions. When you have 8 stitches before first marker - you will then BIND OFF all the sleeve stitches, then continue across the front, then BIND OFF the second set of sleeve stitches, and complete the row. Purl back, Purl 2 together at underarms.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

You do such beautiful work


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are beautiful. Makes me wish I had a barbie doll so I could knit them.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love them they are so cute will be putting it on my to do list!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Another lot of great outfits. thank-you for all your patterns.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

so pretty!! I love all the fun fur!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Makes me want to be a kid again. My friends and I always made Barbie clothes.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your patterns! They are exactly what I need to do for my Granddaughters! Will start today.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Catherine42 said:


> Thank you for sharing your patterns! They are exactly what I need to do for my Granddaughters! Will start today.


Mine will be for my Great niece, Lexiemae, she will love them all, thank you so much XXXXXXXXX


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Just too cute, thank you so much for these patterns, they are all lovely...............
one problem, which to do 1st and then
what colour!!
Thanks again.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks, these are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

adorable


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

wonderful once again


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Elaine, you are so talented. Thank you for generously sharing your patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, again. You will never have to worry about getting alzheimer's as your brain doesn't stay still long enough. lol


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

More lovely outfits for Barbie. Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## itsmereilly (May 3, 2011)

2nd Pattern, also Microsoft 2007 Word Doc. Again, if you can do a pdf, please do and post for everybody.

Thank you again, Ladyfingers!

Diane


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's the PDF for the Quickie Dress Pattern


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Betty 2012 for the PDF of these patterns. You are very nice to do this for us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF

Sorry had whiplash after a bad fall, so headaches galore.

Enjoy.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here it is in PDF 

Enjoy.


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are all three Patterns of Elaine's.

They are in PDF.

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Please note: The pattern posted by Daeanarah (above), titled "Quickie Barbie Skirt" also contains quite a few additional patterns for Barbie & Ken: Sweaters, long pants, jackets, hats - with photos.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here are all three Patterns of Elaine's.
> 
> They are in PDF.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Penny

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------

